# Campagnolo exa-drive 8 speed chainrings



## sikabk (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi:

Need help figuring out how to tell if a Campagnolo chainring is an 8 speed exa-drive type. Also, I've run into designations and markings on Campagnolo chainrings that I don't know what they are. Example, some chainrings have the markings 53/39, some 53-AS, others -39- or 42-AS. What does the "AS" stand for? And some have a diamond marking with the letter c or letter e inscribed inside. On some chainrings there are chainstop pegs, a record version is in line with a hole and the chorus one is between the holes. So I know which one is a chorus or record, but what are the little rivets on the side are they only on exa-drive chainrings? What smaller ring is matched with say a 53-AS? Any help explaining these markings and details, and how they may relate to an exa-drive is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## sikabk (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow, I can't believe nobody has any knowledge on 8 speed Campy rings! Please spare me from buying rings blind!


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

Dont know what the AS stands for but for what it's worth I'm using a Chorus 8 speed crankset with chainrings marked 53/39 on the outer (the little diamonds are alignment indicators) but at some point swapped out the 39 inner ring with a 42 AS and it runs fine. I'm guessing that I pulled the inner 42 off of an earlier Chorus crankset. Oh and BTW The 42AS does not have the diamond alignment indicator.

Here's some stuff I copied off of Branford Bike's site. Seems you have some flexibilty with chainrings.

All Campagnolo cranks from 1990 to present use a 135 mm, bolt circle diameter, chain ring. To calculate BCD, measure from the center of any chain ring bolt to the center of the bottom bracket spindle, mounting hole. Then multiply by two and you will have the diameter of the bolt circle. Older Campagnolo cranks used a 144 mm BCD. 
Campagnolo did not change their rings when they went from 8 to 9 speed. All 9 speed chain rings are 100% compatible with 6, 7 or 8 speed, 135 BCD crank sets. Record, Chorus, Athena, Daytona and Centaur 8/9 and 10 speed silver inner rings are identical. Record 8/9 speed outer rings are identical to Chorus, Athena, Centaur and Daytona 8/9 speed outer rings except for the placement of the chain roll off pin and the countersinking of one bolt hole. 

The Record and 2004 to current Chorus, roll off pin is next to a bolt hole; older Chorus, Athena, Centaur and Daytona has the roll off pin mid-way between two bolt holes. 

Campagnolo changed their outer ring when they moved to 10 speed. It was milled on the backside so it would sit closer to the inner ring to accommodate the narrower 10 speed chain. In the photo above the left ring is for 8/9 speed and the right ring is for 10 speed. 

You may retrograde a 10 speed chain ring to 8/9 speed by simply adding a Le Tour chainring spacer to every chainwheel bolt behind the outer 10 speed ring. On a Record or 2004 to current Chorus crank set, remove the Campy .4mm spacer from behind the crank arm and discard it. Then place a Le Tour spacer on top of the 3.7 mm hidden bolt spacer and inbetween the outer chainring and the four crank arm fingers.

Campagnolo no longer produces 50 and 52 tooth, 8/9 speed rings. However you can use a 10 speed 50 or 52 tooth ring with the Le Tour .4mm spacers and it will shift perfectly with your 8/9 speed drivetrain. 

All current Campagnolo middle and outer chainrings use steel chain pick up pins and have precisely machined teeth. Chain pick up pins are only used on middle, for triple chainring cranks, and outer rings for triple and double chain ring cranks. They help to lift your chain when you are shifting from a smaller ring into a bigger ring. Note how the teeth above the pick up pins are profiled to further assist in up shifting. 

Veloce uses stamped and machined, aluminum alloy inner, middle and outer rings. These are only available as a set of two or three rings and are the same for 8,9 and 10 speed cranks. Veloce 10 speed crank arms, unlike Centaur, Chorus and Record, are milled .4mm thinner than Veloce 8/9 speed crank arms. Use Veloce chain rings to give new life at a bargain price, to an old Chorus, Athena, Daytona, Centaur, Veloce or Mirage cranks. You may also upgrade your Veloce or Mirage crank with, Campy Chorus 8/9 speed outer and Record inner/middle rings. 

Inner, middle and outer rings should be matched unless the difference in teeth is 10 or less. Campy does not make a 53 tooth 8/9 speed outer ring to match a 42 inner ring. However, we have used a 53 8/9 speed outer for a 39 inner, with a 42 tooth inner and the shifting was good. 

Campagnolo 8/9 and 10 speed outer chainrings may be used with double or triple cranks as long as you match them to the proper middle and/or innermost chainring. Eg; a 53 tooth 10 speed triple outer ring can be used with a 42 tooth middle ring on a triple crank or a 42 tooth ring on a two ring crank. 


10 speed Record outer chainrings require a thin, 0.4 mm, ring spacer as pictured above. Place the lipped spacer between the outer ring and your crank arm.


----------



## sikabk (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Nielly! I just ordered a 53-AS for a Chorus, and a 42-AS. The inner rings appear to be identical with the record in the 1994 parts catalog...just found it on line. I'm guessing the rivets on the outer ring are for the chain as mentioned in your post and might be either for the exa or maybe ultra. More likely the ultra, if I understand the difference between the exa and ultra, the ultra picks up the link and the exa the rivet.


----------

